# Best Tube Set Up



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas I have almost finished another slingshot I have made this one for tubes but can also be shot with bands what is the best way of setting them up is it better to have a small loop at one end or full loops my draw length is 30" and will be shooting 9,5mm steel balls any help please for got to say I have some 2040 tube on its way thanks phil.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

depends on user preference. if your not used to pulling tubes, you might want to start with a loop at the end. but if you got plenty of tube, make out a set of each, and see which you prefer to shoot. experiment, have fun, learn through experience.


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

See ' Testing Chinese Tubes' by Henry in Panama. H,es done a lot of work on different loop configurations with tubes ( including 2040)


----------

